# How I Met Your Mother 01/09/06 (S01E12) "The Wedding"



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I kept expecting Lilly to show up sooner at the bar to stop Barney. But it was pretty good once she did. 

"One of each".

The rest of the episode was only ok though.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> I kept expecting Lilly to show up sooner at the bar to stop Barney. But it was pretty good once she did.
> 
> "One of each".
> 
> The rest of the episode was only ok though.


Me too. I knew she was going to grab him by the ear. What really surprised me was this was the first time I remember AH and NPH doing a comedic scene between the two of them only and it was great.

Robin looked awesome in that dress. Just wow. We need more Robin all dolled up.

BTW - The actress at the end was Ashley Williams and she looked nothing like I remembered her. Still looked great and still has that incredible smile.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

mwhip said:


> BTW - The actress at the end was Ashley Williams and she looked nothing like I remembered her. Still looked great and still has that incredible smile.


Yeah, saw her and said to my wife, 'Hey, *Good Morning, Miami* Chick! Cool!'. Good to see her again...


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

Another great episode! I loved Marshall wanting the pretty wedding. I really enjoy all the characters on this show. The I brought it stuff was pretty funny.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Me too. I knew she was going to grab him by the ear. What really surprised me was this was the first time I remember AH and NPH doing a comedic scene between the two of them only and it was great.
> 
> Robin looked awesome in that dress. Just wow. We need more Robin all dolled up.
> 
> BTW - The actress at the end was Ashley Williams and she looked nothing like I remembered her. Still looked great and still has that incredible smile.


"If Stuart can pull a 9 then I can pull, like, a 16."
"What's a 16?"
"Those 2 8's over there."

Good stuff.

I really hope that Ashley Williams winds up being the "mother". While I would enjoy this series even without the gimmick, I think it's time for them to start discussing, you know, how he met the mother. I don't know, call me crazy. (Incidentally, did anyone notice that on her IMDB page she was credited in "The Pineapple Incident" episode?)

And I can't recall who said it first, but during the whole interplay between Barney and the bride (Claire?) I was waiting for Allyson Hannigan (why can't I remember her character's name) to burst in. Sure enough, it was exactly what I was expecting, but it definitely delivered.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Yep. When the bride was already getting drunk, I said to my wife "Where's Lily?"

I liked the voice of Little Barney.



Spoiler



How many people think that it's going to be Robin chasing an unavailable Ted while we have Ashley Williams for the next few weeks? Thanks imdb.



This has become my favorite sitcom. I started watching 10 minutes nito the show and had caught up to real time by the end.

Note to TiVo: I still need a remote that FFs into the future. Thanx.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

serumgard said:


> "If Stuart can pull a 9 then I can pull, like, a 16."
> "What's a 16?"
> "Those 2 8's over there."
> 
> ...


I think you can watch that episode on yahoo's tv page. I may watch it tonight to try and pick her out.

As far as the AH and NPH scene I think this is the classic thinking that in the hands s of lesser actors or writers they could have screwed it up.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Royster said:


> Note to TiVo: I still need a remote that FFs into the future. Thanx.


If that existed I would be watching way more CNBC and MSNBC.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mwhip said:


> If that existed I would be watching way more CNBC and MSNBC.


Somebody wasn't invited to the beta.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Royster said:


> Note to TiVo: I still need a remote that FFs into the future. Thanx.


http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0389860/


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

If you figure out who Ashley Williams was in "The Pineapple Incident" please post it here. I'm very curious. Maybe the reason she's smiling so much at Ted is that she remembers him from the bar that night. Could she have been one of the friends at the table of the woman Ted takes home? Seems like she wouldn't be so friendly to him after her friend snuck out of the bedroom window...


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

It was a good episode, just unfortunately so damn predictable.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

madscientist said:


> If you figure out who Ashley Williams was in "The Pineapple Incident" please post it here. I'm very curious. Maybe the reason she's smiling so much at Ted is that she remembers him from the bar that night. Could she have been one of the friends at the table of the woman Ted takes home? Seems like she wouldn't be so friendly to him after her friend snuck out of the bedroom window...


If it counts for anything (and I'm sure it doesn't), Ashley Williams is not credited on the TV.com site for "The Pineapple Incident".


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

serumgard said:


> "If Stuart can pull a 9 then I can pull, like, a 16."
> "What's a 16?"
> "Those 2 8's over there."
> 
> Good stuff.


That line killed me.

I though this episode was much better than the last few (well, specifically the NYE one), probably because we had Barney back in his usual form. Trying to pick up on Claire while she was drunk and distraught was classic Barney sleaze.

Claire: "You remembered I drink vodka cranberries!"
Barney (aside, to bartender): "They all drink vodka cranberries."

I thought Lily's and Barney's scene was funny too. Yes, you saw it coming a mile away, but it was still well done.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

serumgard said:


> If it counts for anything (and I'm sure it doesn't), Ashley Williams is not credited on the TV.com site for "The Pineapple Incident".


Could be someone had her confused with the girl from The Wonder Years.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That line killed me.
> 
> I though this episode was much better than the last few (well, specifically the NYE one), probably because we had Barney back in his usual form. Trying to pick up on Claire while she was drunk and distraught was classic Barney sleaze.
> 
> ...


Incidentally, you can take a look at Barney's "Get Psyched 2006" playlist in one of his blog entries (http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_met_your_mother/barneys_blog/12_22.shtml). Definitely some interesting tunes in there.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I was also glad to see Ashley Williams on this show. She was the only reason I watched "Good Morning, Miami". She is a cutie for sure...


----------



## bobo2424 (Jan 10, 2006)

does anybody know what the song was at the end of the episode last night


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

When I saw Ashley Williams, I was not sure I recognized her at first...then she smiled, and knew that I recognized her, but it then took quite awhile for me to figure out who she was. She is quite a bit different than she was in Goodmorning Miami. Not sure what the differences are, but it was hard to for me to recognize her. Unlike Constance Zimmer in Injustice, who I recognized instantly.
Other than these two, who have finally done something after Goodmorning Miami, I cannot say that I have seen any of the other people from that show. I looked at imdb.com, and I have not seen any of the various things that these people have been in.


----------



## legnaNJ (Apr 6, 2005)

bobo2424 said:


> does anybody know what the song was at the end of the episode last night


I believe it was Death Cab for Cutie. Not sure name of song but I do know it's on their lastest release,"Plans". Possibly "Soul meets Body".


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think it's a Jennifer Grey thing. You know you recognize her then you realize she has had a nose job. It may be that with Ashley Williams I just have not figured it out yet.

before:









after:


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't watched it yet,


Spoiler



but notice Ashley Williams is reprising the same role in three more eps this year, including "Drum Roll Please". Could be she's the one after all.



Although, I don't know, once we actually meet "the mother", what happens to the show then ??!?!?


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

Is this the show I heard about where they changed the sexual orientation of one of the main characters after the pilot? If so, I think it was NPH's.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

UBUBUB said:


> Is this the show I heard about where they changed the sexual orientation of one of the main characters after the pilot? If so, I think it was NPH's.


Nope because NPH was straight in the pilot. Unless they re-shot his scenes. Honestly I don't think his character would work if gay.


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I think it's a Jennifer Grey thing. You know you recognize her then you realize she has had a nose job. It may be that with Ashley Williams I just have not figured it out yet.
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


I like the before pic better than the after.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I think it's a Jennifer Grey thing. You know you recognize her then you realize she has had a nose job. It may be that with Ashley Williams I just have not figured it out yet.


Has she really? My wife and I were speculating the exact same thing.

As for everyone who thinks AW's smile is cute -- it is, but in a mind numbing way. I swear I feel stupider after having watched her.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Royster said:


> As for everyone who thinks AW's smile is cute -- it is, but in a mind numbing way. I swear I feel stupider after having watched her.


Yeah, I thinks she looks very similar to this:










She shoulda played Cindi Lou Who in the live version...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

How I met your Mother ......ANNNND had a 3-way with your Aunt Robin.
Legend---airy!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I think it's a Jennifer Grey thing. You know you recognize her then you realize she has had a nose job. It may be that with Ashley Williams I just have not figured it out yet.
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


If that's supposed to be "before" and "after" a nose job, it looks like the pictures are reversed. 

(Now... I don't think either nose looks bad, just that the "before" looks smaller.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> If that's supposed to be "before" and "after" a nose job, it looks like the pictures are reversed.
> 
> (Now... I don't think either nose looks bad, just that the "before" looks smaller.)


No. I am just saying there is something there that she had done that I can't figure out. But it has changed her apperance 180 degrees. Sort of like Jennifer Grey with the nose job she got way back when.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I think you can watch that episode on yahoo's tv page.


I'd very much like to see it again, but I'm not finding it on Y! at all.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

UBUBUB said:


> Is this the show I heard about where they changed the sexual orientation of one of the main characters after the pilot? If so, I think it was NPH's.


Nope; that was 'Four Kings,' the new show with Seth Green.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I think it's a Jennifer Grey thing. You know you recognize her then you realize she has had a nose job. It may be that with Ashley Williams I just have not figured it out yet.
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


The main differences I see are eye color, hair color and hair style. The new eyecolor is a light blue which brightens up her face. Her hair is now a longer dirty blonde instead of short dark reddish which will also brighten her up. The longer hair is pulled back away from her face which opens it up. She has also turned down the smile a bit, reducing creasing in her face and smoother her features.

I don't think she has any sort of surgery done, just a simple makeover.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I don't see an after picture


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

hey there it is


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> I was also glad to see Ashley Williams on this show. She was the only reason I watched "Good Morning, Miami". She is a cutie for sure...


I wouldn't be interested in ever meeting Ashley Williams or her sister, Kimberly Williams. However, I wouldn't mind running into their parents some time just to see where all the great genetics came from.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this was a great episode. This is one of those shows that the more I watch it, the more I like it. I thought the pilot was ok but had potential, but as they develop the characters it gets better and better. I thought the Barney character was just going to be a stupid woman hound, but I think he's really funny now, and I could see, somewhere down the road, they write in a steady girlfriend for him, so that he struggles with his inner macho... There's a lot they could do with this.

Interestingly, I think Ted, the main character is the least interesting of all of them. I keep thinking Jonhahtan SIlverman in that show NBC tried out on Thursdays that tanked) I really like his dynamic with Robin though and I like how they are not FORCING a relationship between Ted and Robin. I think they are giving us the impression that "the one" is AW, but, they've given us that impression before....my gut is, that he meets her before the end of this season (actually, I have been predicting on the end of the season finale)

How is this show doing ratings wise? Is it top 20?


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Another good ep -- not outstanding, but definitely some good comedy. I also predict that Robin will realize her undying love for the probably-soon-to-be-unavialble Ted. Ted will find out, break it off with what's-her-name, and at that time Robin will be back with what's-his-name... I can see this becoming very Ross/Rachel. Of course, I'm a Friends fanatic, so that wouldn't bother me much!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Sometimes, the way Ted looks at Lilly, I think they will end up together...


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Sometimes, the way Ted looks at Lilly, I think they will end up together...


Well they kind of made it clear that she's not the mother of his children (Who the story is being told to in the future).

If you meant that they'll have a relationship .. well could be.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

I believe he even referred to her as "Aunt Lily" to his children during one of his dialogues to them, which would obviously mean she's not the mother, but perhaps - heck, I always thought she was the hottest of all the Buffy females who could blame Ted.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I can't see the after for some reason, but I'll go on record as saying she needed to fix NOTHING. I loved her the way she was on Good Morning Miami. There was clearly something in the water wherever she and Kimberly were born. Yummmy.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I can't see the after for some reason, but I'll go on record as saying she needed to fix NOTHING. I loved her the way she was on Good Morning Miami. There was clearly something in the water wherever she and Kimberly were born. Yummmy.


I think it may just be the hair it is longer and that seemed to change her apperance.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I couldn't see the after before, but I can now.
Her nose looks identical to me before/after...


----------

